# Your Favorite, But WHY?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Without simply saying "because he's the BEST" or "she's HOT"... who are your favorite professional golfers for OTHER reasons?

For example, I like to watch Ernie Els because he is tall, like me and has what I feel is the smoothest swing going. I feel from watching him, I can learn a lot about how I might be able to swing a club. The same with Vijay, same reasons.

I also like Jerry Kelly. He has personality, doesn't give cliche answers and never seems to forget he's in an entertainment business. I think he would be fun to follow around, watching the way he interacts with the galleries.

On the LPGA Tour, I like to watch Lorena Ochoa. She's not as long as some of the others, but her course management is incredible. At the recent Masters, some guy who won made a point of how his course management on par 5 holes led to a ton of birdies without having to hit one green in 2 all week.

In the past, nobody was more fun to watch than Seve or Arnie for their attack of the course based on their passion to win. Jack was methodical and while those of us who observed his growth as a winner replacing Arnie at the top had to learn to love him, there was no denying that he seemed to win by sheer application of will. It was incredible to watch a putt curve and drop into the hole when you were SURE it had missed by inches. Their modern counterparts are Sergio and Jim Furyk, also both favorites of mine.

On the Nationwide Tour, I follow the career of Eric Compton, a graduate of a local high school and good friend of some guys I play with. He doesn't know me, but I'm a fan.

So, let's hear some GOOD reasons for liking a certain player...


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Phil Mickelson - Cause he is a lefty, like me and because he has an awesome short game.

Annika - Simply due to what she has accomplished and her very level headed game play..


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I've always loved to watch Fred Couples swing. Like Ernie, he is effortless... it really pains me that his back is going to keep him off the course for the rest of the year. Payne Stewart had perhaps the most beautiful swing I ever saw. But my guy was and is Jack Nicklaus. I've always been just slightly rotund like Jack, my putting style is somewhat patterned after his, and I just always loved to watch him on the course. I could only wish for the mental side of his game. His was the first book on golf I ever read, and for many years the only one. I don't think you can pick a better player, either for styling your game after, or for a role model. :thumbsup: 

While I like to watch the ladies, I don't see enough of the women's tour to pick a favorite at this time. Anything I might say would just make me sound like a dirty old man... :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you noticed nobody sets up open to putt and shoves the putter head with their right hand like Jack did? My putting stance is also rather like that, but I can't understand why some young pro doesn't emulate Jack.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

no one does it because technically its the wrong way too putt. jack had amazing feel that none of us have and was able to make a consistent stroke that way. jabbing with the right hand was ok on the slower greens they played in the 60's and 70's but today its too hard to control speed that way and leaves the door open to open or close the face at impact if your not completely confident. 

Anyway, Tiger really got me to start enjoying golf and me and my swing coach have patterned my swing after his old one (the "Tiger Slam" swing) the way he energizes crowds and the way he plays the game mentally as well as anyone in history makes it a lot of fun to root for him.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm with Jerry Kelley and Lorena for the same stated reasons. Kelley also donates $ and time locally here in Wisconsin without fanfare. A very stand-up guy.


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


I'd have to go with Jack as well.

I grew up being a Jack fan and I've always admired the fact that when he set his mind to doing something, it was as good as done. A brilliant course manager, power in reserve, great long iron player and arguably the best "money" putter in the game. Watching him in the final round of the '86 Masters is probably the only time in my life I've ever gotten goosebumps while watching someone play golf.
None of Tiger's exploits could ever match the electrified collective consciousness that gripped the golf world that Sunday afternoon. I don't believe there was a lover of the game anywhere who wasn't pulling for him that day and there were few dry eyes to be found when it was over.

Tiger has revolutionized the game in his own way and he will surely leave us all with many fond memories as well (he already has) but he will always be second to Jack because Jack did it first.



BTW, I adopted Jack's putting style many years ago (decades, actually) and it has served me well. He used to be more of a "slapper" from that stance back in the sixties, but he refined it into the right hand "piston" motion that he's famous for as he got older. That putting style is the most intuitive and most comfortable I've ever used. I consider myself an excellent putter and I believe that style has a lot to do with that.



-JP


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

A few years ago, when I wasn't playing Golf, I liked Vijay Singh, because he won against Tiger Wood. That time, I always root for the underdog.

However, last year, I met a few friends, who personally have encountered Vijay & Colin, and they, my friends and relatives do not like their attitude towards their fans etc.

So, my favorite Golfer is still Bobby Jones, Jack Nicklaus,and Tiger Wood.

I liked Bobby Jones for his intellect and accomplishments, both academic and sports. I liked Jack Nicklaus because he's one of the greatest player of his time. And TW for his...well, for his success, imagine having a beautiful wife and his disposition.
He is a disciplined and does not like intrigues.

For the current female LPGA, I loved how Lorena Ochoa plays the game. She is not only a Good golfer but also excels other sports too, like triathlon.
I also liked Julie Inkster and Mia Miyazato.

Outside the PGA circuit, I guess I would choose Michael Jordan.
I saw a few clips on how he plays Golf. And boy he can play.
How I wished he would play the game and maybe give a run of money on the current PGA players.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Butz... Picking Bobby Jones is an interesting angle. I have a couple books and dvd's about him, but because he was so much older than me and I obviously can't remember him as an active player, I never considered him. You are right though, the man was the ULTIMATE role model in golf and in life. Others may match him someday, but nobody could ever beat him..


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

My favourite for sentimental reasons is Greg Norman. He got me interested in golf and I got to cheer for him with my dad...Norman is his favourite player. Today I enjoy watching Tiger, I like his intensity, and the way he shapes iron shots. He also has an incredible amount of creativity on the course and comes up with shots I couldn't think of, or pull off for that matter!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Homeless said:


> Today I enjoy watching Tiger, I like his intensity, and the way he shapes iron shots.


There are a lot of analysists and commentators who say Tiger is a throwback to the past in the way he shapes shots. Personally, I think it's one of the highest compliments they pay him. So many of the stars today only shape the shot one way and are hard pressed to go the other way when they need to... (Wish I was so untalented!)

In a conversation with a friend, he speculated Tiger wouldn't last into old age, (his late 40's), because as age accumulated the stress and strain on the bones and muscles, the finesse needed to shape shots should deteriorate. I disagreed, saying Tiger is one of the most intelligent people in recent years to play the game. When his current skill level starts to deteriorate, I bet he recognizes it and makes adaptations to accomodate what he can still do at that point.

If Tiger in his old age becomes one of those who can only go one way, but it let's him keep winning, I think he will still be one of the most fun players to watch.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

Annika

Paul Azinger

Corey Pavin


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd be interested to know how Corey Pavin has impressed you... That's a pretty interesting choice...


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Hey Butz... Picking Bobby Jones is an interesting angle. I have a couple books and dvd's about him, but because he was so much older than me and I obviously can't remember him as an active player, I never considered him. You are right though, the man was the ULTIMATE role model in golf and in life. Others may match him someday, but nobody could ever beat him..


Hey Sir DennisM,

Same as you, I have a couple of books and his movie, entitled "Stroke of Genius" or something like that.

I was just amazed at how he learned to play Golf when he was a young boy just by watching an adult Golfer play Golf. No Golf Pro lessons for him, and yet he became a Legend


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Natalie Gulbis.........you know why


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Aw, c'mon Chivas.... tell us you really appreciate something about her other than her face... her body... her smile... There's a rumor going around that the girl can play golf, but I don't know whether anyone has ever noticed that part of it...

I really wanted to know who we like for other reasons... C'mon folks, is there so little idol worship or poetry left in us?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

she putts like happy gilmour though lol


----------



## CallaCobra (Apr 14, 2007)

I like geoff Ogilvy....

i like the Cobra sponsorship and i think that the way he hits his woods and driver are amazing.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

ok I really like camillo vwhateverhislastnameis. I like him because he is a different player. He has a very serious face and I his putt reading technique is awsome!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Chivas said:


> ok I really like camillo vwhateverhislastnameis. I like him because he is a different player. He has a very serious face and I his putt reading technique is awsome!


I think it is Camilo Villegas.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Chivas said:


> Natalie Gulbis.........you know why


Hey Chivas,

I like Natalie too...for some reasons...hehe 
well, sometimes, LPGA needs player like her to woo some male fans


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a tough call, over the years there have been many golfers who have made me marvel at their game and personality.

Nick Faldo - A real local boy to my area, a great champion, a fantastic English golfer. I look forward to him captaining the ryder cup team in the not to distant future.

Fred Couples - A true gentleman, a swing as pure as the driven snow, effortless power. I really hate the fact that he has had so much trouble with his back, which has effectively stopped him competing in a great way.

John Daly - This is the guy that gave me my overswing...thanks John! But, he has a massive personality which you dont often see in many other professionals.

I think if I had to pick one out of the three it would be Faldo, sorry guys but at times you have to route for your local boy!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Faldo was easy to like unless you were playing against him. He had a head down determination that had rarely been seen since Nicklaus in his prime. What I also liked about Faldo was that he gave thoughtful answers, when the press asked intelligent questions. Stupid questions were not easy for him to stomach and he let the press know. I wish a few more of this era's guys would quiet the stupid questions... 3 minutes after winning a major... "What has this win meant to you?" "Well, for the last two minutes I couldn't get through the crowd to the loo and I'm about to pee in me pants..." That what they deserved.

Faldo's recent career as a commentator looks very bright too. His humor, aligned with David Fehrety on the same team, if cutting edge. Speaking as one who hates Johnny Miller's commentary, I'd rather listen to Faldo any day.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

unfortunately we dont get to hear faldo commentate over in the uk, shame though as he is a funny guy.

have you read his book? Life swings

very good insight into his life including the press


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> have you read his book? Life swings... very good insight into his life including the press


No, I hadn't heard of it, but I'll check out Amazon and see if I can find a copy. Thanks!


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I prefer Sophie Sandolo. But I don't know why? There's . . just . . something . . about . . her.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Honestly, I can't say I have a favorite. Why bother? I am happy to watch any of these days pros play. It is impossible for me to pick even just a few when I have so much respect for these guys.


----------



## skippy1 (Apr 18, 2007)

Too many to mention, Woods,Nicklaus,Els,Couples, but never tire of watching Tigger. the range of shot types he has is phenomenal and still think he has others that he hasnt brought out of the cupboard yet.
Struggling to find the concept of Faldo being funny, always cringe when I hear him speak. Anyone remember his speech in the Dunhill masters yrs ago. Think the players in his team were even embarrassed. Also 'thanking you from the heart of my bottom' speech was awful. Great player though and masters triumphs were awe inspriring and he redeemed himself in my book with his reaction to Norman in 96.


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

Without question my favorite - Severiano "Seve" Ballesteros. When I first started playing...in 79' and watching lots of golf in the summers as a kid...seems I always gravitated to Seve. Back then he had the most georgeous swing of any golfer as far as I was concerned. It was aggressive and purposeful. I guess by todays standards its not considered a classic example nor is he considered one of the better ball strikers in many circles. I do know I really taught myself to play...and I did it by trying to mimic Seve and his swing.

He was also one of the most engaging players that I have ever watched. He obviously got a lil wild from time to time (which I can/could relate too all to well) but he would always manufacture the most brilliant recovery shots. It was magic to me as a kid. I personally LOVED his competitive drive. He wanted to win...and he was PUMPED when he was doing well. I liked that....and as a spectator I was and am still drawn to the more animated players. Guys like Duval never did much for me, not to knock his game and accomplishments by any means...but watching him was uninspiring to me.

Fred Couples - Freddy has one of the pretties swings I have ever seen. I was always amazed with the smoothness and grace.

Lee Trevino - Lee was a lil before my time but still I saw a bit of him on the tube. He was also my first pro I saw in the flesh. I dont know if he still does this...but every year...he used to play a Pro/Am benefit for the local boys home in Ft Smith, Arkansas every year at Fianna Hills CC. I remember us juniors competing in a mini tournament every year...the winner getting to serve as Mr. Trevino's caddy. Lee would go out every year...and shoot par. Sometimes he won...sometimes he lost to the 3 ball playing againts him...but he always shot par. He was engaging, funny and great with us young guys. He would spontaniously give a clinic on various types of shots during the round. Say if one of his competitors stubbed a fairway bunker...he would drop 3 or 4 balls and show everyone how to hit the shot. When you caddied for him you got to be the brunt of several jokes...I will admit he scared the crap out of me a couple times till he winked at me and I figured out he was kidding around. Mr. Trevino (he tried to get me to call him Lee...but I STILL cant do it) is a great man and I am honored to have met him and lugged his bag a time or two...even if he did scare the crap out of me. =)


----------

